

Smart Innovators Value Smaller Teams Over Better Processes - skmurphy
http://blogs.hbr.org/schrage/2011/12/quiet-but-unsubtle-innovation.html

======
skmurphy
key points:

"Innovation initiatives that were once handled by dozens a decade ago are now
run by only handfuls. The median size of the core innovation group has dropped
from a football/soccer eleven to a basketball five. Less apparently enables
more."

"The key performance indicator here is, ironically, slow growth. A fast-
growing innovation team means either the wrong people were hired or that the
wrong challenge was picked. The team delivers measurably impressive results
with only marginally more members. That is the success metric."

